# unable to contact your dhcp server



## timwegen (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a problem with the LAN-connection of my desktop with WINXP/SP2, while the connection (with the same cable) works perfectly on my laptop. I get my internet via a Arris TM502G modem.
The connection of my desktop gives the following status: “Limited or no connectivity”. When I try to repair the connection it gives says that it can’t “Renew IP Address”. When I run ipconfig/renew it gives “unable to contact your DHCP server” as result. 

With the internet cable plugged gives ipconfig/all the following info: 

Windows XP Home edition 2002/SP2


Windows IP Configuration

Hostname: TIM
Primary DNS Suffix: -
Node Type: Unknown
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Ethernet Adapter Internet Connection

Connection-Specific DNS Suffix: - 
Description: NVIDIA nforce MCP Networking Controller
Physical Address: 00-01-80-41-C7-75
DHCP Enabled: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address:	169.254.82.208
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway: -


Ipconfig/all of my laptop with Windows Vista gives the following info:



Ethernet Adapter Internet Connection

Connection-Specific DNS Suffix: - 
Description: RealtekRTL8168/8111FamilyPCI-EGigabitEthernetNIC
Physical Address: 00-1A-92-28-16-6C
DHCP Enabled: Yes
IPv4 IP-address: 200.86.61.20
IPv4 Subnet Mask: 255.255.252.0
IPv4 Default Gateway: 200.86.60.1
IPv4 DHCP-server: 192.168.216.156
IPv4 DNS-servers: 190.160.0.11
200.83.1.5
200.74.121.12
NetBIOS via TCPIP enabled: Yes

Powercycling of the modem doesn't work. As well as the following commands:

Reset CP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: netsh int ip reset reset.log

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: netsh winsock reset catalog


Since the reinstallation of Windows XP Ipconfig/all says that the dhcp server is unabled.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

Was this computer working previously?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Check that the DHCP service is running (start > control panel > administrative tools > services) and scan for viruses and malware. DHCP should be set to automatic or enabled.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

